
I’m Renting a Dog? - thehoff
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-01/i-m-renting-a-dog
======
aanm1988
I got my dog for $300 bucks at the humane society (less actually, that was
with leash/harness/bowls/etc...). She's awesome.

I got really lucky though, I was the first person to see her as she came in
from the vet that morning. A family was literally there waiting if I didn't
take her.

The humane society was kind of depressing. They had so many little Chihuahuas
that they brought up from California. Loads of people buy them and then
realize they don't want them later. At least the humane society doesn't put
them to sleep.

------
Chardok
Feel like I am _very_ far from the target audience of this article, especially
as they start the article with "$2400" being somewhat reasonable for a dog.

Sad to see all of these animals rotting in shelters while people spend that
kind of money, to the point where leasing becomes a viable option.

~~~
foxrob92
My parents spent a couple of grand on a new (Labrador) puppy a few years ago.
After doing a lot of research, they found a breeder who deliberately breeds
for good hip health (which is a big problem for Labs in general). Their main
reasoning is that our old (also Lab) has had hip degeneration, and didn't want
to see a dog go through that again.

